# ER facility procedure code



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 25, 2012)

Facility ER coding procedure 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have a patient who came in and had an abcess I&D then returned several days later for their post op/check up and the physician removed the packing cleaned out the wound and repacked the abcess. Our compliance dept is saying we must charge 12021 for the repacking but i disagree. I only have expirence coding physician ER records so im not sure if the rules apply to facility but i was always told this would be included in the original procedure and anything after the 10 days is considered global. Not only do i think its considered global but i wouldnt choose 12021 if it were outside of global either. Although they repacked the wound i wouldnt consider this a wound dehiscence. Abcess are left open to continue to drain, to me 12021 is when i wound rebreaks the skin and they do not want to close it right away but allow it to drain with plans on closing in the future. Am i off base here or does anyone else agree with me ? 
Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 25, 2012)

Global does not apply to the facility, so even though the physician cannot charge the facility can.  without the note I cannotadvise you for the appropriate charge but it is appropriate and compliant for the facility to charge for the post operative visit as well as postoperative procedures.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Nov 15, 2012)

I do facility ER coding, and Debra is right.  There is no global concept for facility billing.  It is based on consumption of resources during a visit.


----------

